# help- ideas- black tarry stool, whole herd!



## Wensbrit (Feb 8, 2016)

We did fecals about two weeks ago, coccidia and strongyles showed. Treated with Albon and ivermectin. Repeat is completely negative. Never stopped eating and always acted normal. Never a fever. All still have black tarry stool. Two are anemic. We have ( hopefully...or not) 4 pregnant does and two 8 month old babies. ALL have same symptoms. Vet is even perplexed. Started b complex injections on the two anemic ones ( who should be pregnant) ...what else can I do?!?! I am worried sick. They all receive mineral, have received a few doses of probiotic over the last two weeks. Good quality hay, dry clean stalls. Ugh. I'm at a loss. Ideas welcome please.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 8, 2016)

@Southern by choice @babsbag @Goat Whisperer @goatgurl @frustratedearthmother @OneFineAcre  Just a few who may be able to help. Hope all is OK.


----------



## Wensbrit (Feb 8, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> @Southern by choice @babsbag @Goat Whisperer @goatgurl @frustratedearthmother @OneFineAcre  Just a few who may be able to help. Hope all is OK.


THANK YOU!


----------



## maritown (Feb 8, 2016)

So by black and tarry do you mean that it isn't solid at all?  
If they have diarrhea my first concern would be to stop that and prevent dehydration with ~50 cc kaopectate every 4 hours.  
I will also say that in my experience there are very few completely clear fecals.  If you do them yourself, I would redo it to ensure that it developed correctly.  If you are going through a vet, I hope they figure it out soon!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm gonna make a guess here.... and my guess is that after being wormed there was a large die off of the parasites.   When that happens they (the parasites) let go of their hold on the intestinal lining and that leaves a 'hole' that can still seep blood.  Blood in the intestinal tract = black tarry stool.

I would give the anemic ones some Red Cell and/or iron injections.  Getting a goat back from anemia can be a long process - good luck!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 8, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'm gonna make a guess here.... and my guess is that after being wormed there was a large die off of the parasites.   When that happens they (the parasites) let go of their hold on the intestinal lining and that leaves a 'hole' that can still seep blood.  Blood in the intestinal tract = black tarry stool.
> 
> I would give the anemic ones some Red Cell and/or iron injections.  Getting a goat back from anemia can be a long process - good luck!


Z2
I was kind of thinking the same thing


----------



## Wensbrit (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes the vet has been doing the fecals. Technically they found one strongyles on the whole slide. Way better than before and no coccidia, in fact the original results were " not that bad" according to the vet but I saw bloody poop so I pushed to treat. Since then it is pasty or berry  poops but definitely black and bloody. No diarrhea thank God but the bleeding freaks me out as it is not stopping. Red cell is given how? Should I give it to everyone?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 8, 2016)

Red Cell is given orally
I would give it to all of them


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry you are going through such an ordeal.

This list is an excellent resource.
Possibly Salmonellosis...  but there is a detailed description of kinds of poop, color, smell and causes as well as association with other diseases...
http://goat-link.com/content/view/50/92/#.VrlFGlgrK1s

I do not believe Giardia is mentioned but it is also possible.

Please keep us posted. Welcome to BYH!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 14, 2016)

I personally would retreat for parasites with the same medication.  Do the red cell.  I am doing a quick look for  a post---brb.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 14, 2016)

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/saving-a-very-anemic-goat-post-16-another-goat.20662/

Here it is.  With being previously loaded down and now bleeding, I would treat for both parasites and anemia.


----------



## Wensbrit (Feb 15, 2016)

Well, update. Yesterday we finally had brown berry poops in the pens! Everyone is till active and eating and drinking fine. I sent three fecal samples to http://www.midamericaagresearch.net/ the parasitologist lab fo a "second opinion" . Should get results by Wednesday.


----------

